# how can i reset my low oil light



## 07 brute force 750 (Jul 4, 2011)

my low oil light is flashing and my brute 750 wont start, do i need to reset the oil light, does anyone know how or have any ideas,


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you check and add oil to it?


----------



## 07 brute force 750 (Jul 4, 2011)

changed the oil and filter, its full on the stick


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

07 brute force 750 said:


> my low oil light is flashing and my brute 750 wont start, do i need to reset the oil light, does anyone know how or have any ideas,


There's no reseting the oil light. If its below 6psi, its on and flashing. It take at least low-idle RPM to get enough pressure to open the pressure switch...which is just above the filter. Your problem is...its not starting. 

Need to test to see if you have spark, fuel, compression...and the valve timing is still spot-on.


----------



## 07 brute force 750 (Jul 4, 2011)

oil is full, just changed the oil and filter


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Like NM said, the flashing oil light isn't causing the Brute not to start....it's on because the engine isn't running. (Normal condition when you turn the ignition on and the engine's not running) 

More info in the no-start condition? (Will it crank over but not start, not crank over at all, etc...and what happened between the time it last ran and now?)


----------



## 07 brute force 750 (Jul 4, 2011)

it will turn over and start for a split second on the enitial try, then wont try to start at all, went to mud bog was running good, put it on the trailer, got home and it wouldnt start, checked oil it was a quart low, changed oil and filter,


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

07 brute force 750 said:


> it will turn over and start for a split second on the enitial try, then wont try to start at all, went to mud bog was running good, put it on the trailer, got home and it wouldnt start, checked oil it was a quart low, changed oil and filter,


I'd be looking for water or corrosion in an electrical connection somewhere. Start under the seat and work out.


----------

